# Terrassenholt mit Nut und Terraflex auf Aluprofil



## Koiteich2013 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mein Terrassenholz zu verlegen. Habe Cumaru mit Nut auf silbernen Aluprofilen und unsichtbare Befestigung von Terraflex:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Leider sieht man die Aluprofile deutlich, da sie nicht schwarz/dunkel sind. Ausserdem könnte der Abstand etwas schmaler sein. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal die Aluprofile schwarz lackiert ?
Würde am liebsten eine Spraydose nehmen und schwarz lackieren, befürchte aber das die Farbe abblättert.
Kennt Ihr bessere Alternativen zu Terraflex ?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich kann dir nur sagen was unsere Fassadenbauer machen um die Alu UK in den Fugen zu verstecken. Einfach schwarzes Panzertape kleben 

LG René


----------



## samorai (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Heiko!
Voranstrich / Dach- Primer sollten auch gehen, der zieht überall ein, auf Zink, Kupfer, Alu.
Schnelle Trocknung, gute Haftung. Kann man rollen, spritzen oder pinseln.
Die Produkte von Betonit sind sehr gut, andere Produkte nicht aus dem Baumarkt kaufen, da gibt es manchmal so ein wässriges hast Du nicht gesehen Zeug´s.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Heiko,
das Alu, was man seitlich der Abstandshalter noch sieht, wird mit der Zeit nicht mehr so leuchten, mach' Dir darum keine Sorgen.


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> wird mit der Zeit nicht mehr so leuchten


An was für Zeiten denkst du da?

LG René


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du was dauerhaftes und robustes willst, dann kommt nur eine Pulverbeschichtung in Frage.
Kostet nicht die Welt. Vielleicht hast du auch einen Balkonbauer in deiner Gegend, der auch Alubalkone im Programm hat. Die haben normalerweise einen heißen Draht zu einer Beschichterei, da die auch nur rohe Ware einkaufen und erst nach Kundenwunsch die Farbe beschichten lassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen was unsere Fassadenbauer machen um die Alu UK in den Fugen zu verstecken. Einfach schwarzes Panzertape kleben
> 
> LG René


Die Idee find ich gut, aber ich würde etwas haltbares nehmen z.B. * defekter Link entfernt *

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt,

Knut

P.S. Ach ja, die haben auch eine Alternative für die Nutbefestigung: * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure konstruktiven Antworten. Habe mir heute 10l primer Farbe gekauft und habe die ersten 8 Profile lackiert. Das mit dem Panzerband habe ich auch probiert, aber nach einem Regenfall staute sich an der Stelle das Wasser. Morgen werde ich die gefärbten Aluprofile einbauen.

Heiko


----------

